

Funky FireBug Bug You May Have Noticed - andrewljohnson
http://groups.google.com/group/firebug/browse_thread/thread/392b51d60423618e/f95fac660539d44d?lnk=raot

======
andrewljohnson
If you have noticed websites hang sometimes when you have Firebug running,
this is probably why.

The solution is either to:

a) download the patch linked on the page b) roll back to Firefox 3.06 c) or,
if you don't use the script tab much, you can just disable it

